# removing siliconed glass from drain hole



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a tank that has been drilled on the bottom but has been siliconed up with a peice of glass. Now I want to open up that hole and start building a drain pipe to a sump.

I tried using some metal wire to slide underneath and seperate the glass but the wire keeps snapping. Anyone have any other methods to seperating the glass?

I want to avoid any chemicals if possible for obvious reasons.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I usually use a box cutter or razor blade for cutting into silicone.


----------



## Mech Eng (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 on the blade.

If the silicon is just on the outside of the piece of glass this will work best. If its under the glass as well, once you have cut the silicon around the glass you mat be able to carefully pry it up.

The other way is to drill the piece of glass instead of removing it.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

can't cut around it because it has silicone underneath it as well. I'll try prying but I tried that last time and the glass broke. Several times haha. I'm trying to avoid broken glass if possible.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If necessary, I have diamond drill bits to drill glass.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

hm.. If I decide to drill I might as well get a new tank while I'm at it. My tank right now is pretty beat up.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

how about sharpening the end of a narrow putty knife and tapping it under with a hammer.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

darb said:


> how about sharpening the end of a narrow putty knife and tapping it under with a hammer.


the piece of glass is about 5"x5" so that's not possible. Using a hammer to pry it would also cause the glass to break.

I think I might just buy a new tank and drill it myself.. less of a hassle and then I can drill the hole on the back of the tank too. This is sounding more and more appealing haha.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

anymore solutions before I attempt to pry off the glass this week?


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

2 way I know to do it...

1. use a solvent like "silicone, wax, and tar remover" (you can get it at any auto paint supply)... it's used to clean cars before they are painted. then wash it really good... also make sure not it get it on the rest of the silicone.

2. I had to remove a piece like this once. it was siliconed in to a bung hole in a plastic fish tote ( 4x4 foot watertight crate used for shipping fish) I had to break the patch and pry and cut the shards out.

A little tap with a hammer and nail should break the glass patch and leave the tank undamaged


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

try sliding a very thin flexible putty knife under the patch in as many places as possible. Put down a thin piece of wood or carboard and then try to pry it up!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds like it could be pretty tough to get off. Maybe try running a long exacto knife blade (remove it from the knife) along the edge and then under the glass if you can reach it. You will probably need to continue to cut away at it until most of it is cut before trying to pry. Based on personal experience, cutting away silicone is the only way.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

or....lift tank off flor 4 inches and set small can or round cylinder and put up from bottom into hole in glass have it support some of the weight ( about a 1/4 max ) get a industrial heat gun or blowtorch and heat glass patch up evenly ( used gloves and observe what your doing through the tank ...not from the top. ) this should break the bond of the silcone and the tank will settle onto the blocks.let glass cool naturally.... if theres a will theres a way...trust me


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I ended up using the solvent. IT WAS SO EASY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but when something is so easy theres always something wrong....

Turns out the hole that was drilled doesnt even fit a 1/2" bulkhead so I'm pretty pissed. Now I'm going to drill the tank..

Anyone want to lend me some diamond tipped drillbits and quick tutorial on how to drill a tank? Should I drill the side of the tank or just drill a bigger hole on the bottom of the tank?

*if anyone needs solvent I have a whole bottle full of it*


----------

